# GravityMark v1.76 GPU Benchmark



## Tellusim (Jun 16, 2021)

GravityMark is a free cross-platform and cross-API fully GPU-driven benchmark.
Check the stability of your systems and compare different platforms by drawing an enormous amount of asteroids.

*New version v1.76*

Mesh Shader flickering issue on AMD GPUs has been fixed.
Correct benchmark image grab in combination with -close command line option.
Temporal antialiasing has been backported from the first release to maintain performance.
New version v1.72 Power Efficiency Score, Hardware sensors for Intel ARC GPU.
New version v1.71 VK_EXT_mesh_shader support, Vulkan Resizable BAR support.
New version v1.66b LOD Bias, compute rasterization, mesh shader, OpenXR.
New version v1.53 Stabilization and bug fix update.
New version v1.51 4K video mode for Android and iOS, Minor performance degradation of the previous version has been fixed, better NVLink performance.
New version v1.5 the following bugs was fixed: AMD Vulkan RT, Nvidia depth buffer artifacts.
New version v1.31 is bringing virtual fullscreen resolution support.
New version v1.3 is available with Leaderboards and multi-GPU support.






https://gravitymark.com/


*4K AFR Rasterization 200K:*

Jay-Venturi96,402NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x2 AFR CUThirtyIR63,546NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Ti x2 AFR CUJay-Venturi59,136NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Ti x2 AFR CUTellusim40,616NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti x2 AFR CU

*4K AFR Ray Tracing 200K:*

ThirtyIR58,043NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Ti x2 AFR CUJay-Venturi55,420NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Ti x2 AFR CUTellusim32,210NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti x2 AFR CU

*2K AFR Rasterization 200K:*

Jay-Venturi127,730NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x2 AFR CUJay-Venturi80,562NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Ti x2 AFR CUThirtyIR80,338NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Ti x2 AFR CUJay-Venturi71,424NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x2 AFRTellusim55,086NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti x2 AFR CU

*2K AFR Ray Tracing 200K:*

ThirtyIR76,712NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Ti x2 AFR CUTellusim44,520NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti x2 AFR CU

*2K Rasterization 200K:*

Det0x49,115NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090mrthanhnguyen45,217NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090Theo16442,523NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 TiAVATARAT42,397AMD Radeon RX 6800 XTBlackbestie38,361AMD Radeon RX 6900 XTKainXS38,139NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080GerKNG37,817AMD Radeon RX 6900 XTFireFox37,300NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080neatfeatguy37,263NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080Ja KooLit - OC37,000AMD Radeon RX 6900 XTnight.fox36,166AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT3900x6900xt34,794AMD Radeon RX 6900 XTTellusim32,870Quadro RTX 8000Glass Handed Kites30,058AMD Radeon RX 6700 XTArctucas27,943NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080

*8K Rasterization 200K:*

agent_x0074,059NVIDIA TITAN Xp COLLECTORS EDITION


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 17, 2021)

Windowed




Fullscreen






Would not run on my W7 install.


----------



## Tellusim (Jun 17, 2021)

Oops


----------



## natr0n (Jun 17, 2021)

want to dl but whole internet is dl at same time


----------



## birdie (Jun 17, 2021)

@Tellusim

1. Vulkan runs a lot faster under Linux/Fedora 33 with my GPU but it's jagged as hell - it looks like the frame pace is very uneven. OpenGL on the other hand is silky smooth.
2. The benchmark will *not* run by default:

```
./run_fullscreen_vk.sh
./GravityMark.x64: error while loading shared libraries: libTellusim_x64.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

I had to

```
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=`pwd`/bin
```
make them run.

3. Will test under Windows 10 later.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 17, 2021)

Thread posting approved by staff.


----------



## Det0x (Jun 17, 2021)

Unoptimized 24/7 settings

*Windowed = 294.9 fps*




*Fullscreen = 250.6fps*


----------



## Tellusim (Jun 18, 2021)

Det0x said:


> Unoptimized 24/7 settings
> 
> *Windowed = 294.9 fps*
> View attachment 204374
> ...


Wow, is it possible to get 50k?

Fullscreen Radeon RX 6700 XT = 153.6 FPS


----------



## AMF (Jun 18, 2021)

download link?


----------



## freeagent (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## delshay (Jun 18, 2021)

I can see Vulkan on Linux, but does it have Vulkan on windows? Can someone please check Vulkan on Windows & post score.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Tellusim (Jun 18, 2021)

delshay said:


> I can see Vulkan on Linux, but does it have Vulkan on windows? Can someone please check Vulkan on Windows & post score.


Vulkan, OpenGL, Direct3D12, and Direct3D11 are available under Windows.
Vulkan, OpenGL, and OpenGLES are available under Linux.
Only Metal is available under macOS.

Direct3D12 and Vulkan provide the best performance with the latest GPU generation.
Direct3D11 is the best option for pre-RTX Nvidia generation because of the driver bug.


----------



## delshay (Jun 18, 2021)

Tellusim said:


> Vulkan, OpenGL, Direct3D12, and Direct3D11 are available under Windows.
> Vulkan, OpenGL, and OpenGLES are available under Linux.
> Only Metal is available under macOS.
> 
> ...



Thanks. But I want to see Directx12/Vulkan test on the same computer same set-up. This way we can compare score between the two API.


----------



## Tellusim (Jun 18, 2021)

delshay said:


> Thanks. But I want to see Directx12/Vulkan test on the same computer same set-up. This way we can compare score between the two API.


Vulkan should be a bit faster on Nvidia.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Tellusim (Jun 18, 2021)

freeagent said:


> View attachment 204402


Hmm, 20% faster than D3D12. What about D3D11?


----------



## delshay (Jun 18, 2021)

freeagent said:


> View attachment 204402



Thank You.  ..That's a big gap in the scores.


----------



## Det0x (Jun 18, 2021)

Det0x said:


> Unoptimized 24/7 settings
> 
> *Windowed = 294.9 fps*
> View attachment 204374
> ...


Seems like i'm getting ~10fps higher score with vulkan than with direct3d12 running everyday 24/7 settings
Lower "utilization" although the run also: ~98% for direct3d12 vs ~92% for vulkan

*Vulkan windowed = 314.7 fps*




*Vulcan fullscreen = 260.7 fps*




@ mrthanhnguyen
Time to open those windows again


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 18, 2021)

xxxAMFxxx said:


> download link?



Bottom of first post.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 18, 2021)

Det0x said:


> Seems like i'm getting ~10fps higher score with vulkan than with direct3d12 running everyday 24/7 settings
> Lower "utilization" although the run also: ~98% for direct3d12 vs ~92% for vulkan
> 
> *Vulkan windowed = 314.7 fps*
> ...


Soak your rad in an ice bucket for a challenge.


----------



## SamirD (Jun 18, 2021)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Soak your rad in an ice bucket for a challenge.


Or just put a source of cool air in front of your system fan intakes and set them all to 100%.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 18, 2021)

Tellusim said:


> Hmm, 20% faster than D3D12. What about D3D11?



Its a bit better..


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## delshay (Jun 18, 2021)

I have one more test for someone with a AMD card to conduct. The purpose of this test is to prove regardless how strong a CPU you have, you can still gain FPS.

What I need someone to do is to install "driver only" then "full install" & compare result. When you have full install do not adjust any setting in the Radeon Software, leave it as is.

Backup your current settings before you start the above test.

NOTE: At any point you do not need to de-install Radeon Software if you are running the latest software. Everything is controlled by the Radeon Software itself, which will add or remove what is selected in the options menu, which I think is a nice feature..


----------



## Det0x (Jun 18, 2021)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Soak your rad in an ice bucket for a challenge.


Iam running 100% stock air cooling on my 3090, haven't even replaced the thermal-paste or pads on the card 

Still benching in ~26 degrees ambient.

*Vulkan windowed = 323.8 fps *(~54k points)



*Vulkan fullscreen = 286.9 fps* (~47,9k points)


----------



## birdie (Jun 18, 2021)

I've rerun all the tests, Vulkan works just fine under Linux.

GeForce GTX 1660 Ti (factory overclocked), 2560x1440 / 1600x900


Fullscreen VKWindowed VKFullscreen D3D11Windowed D3D11Fullscreen D3D12Windowed D3D12Fullscreen OpenGLWindowed OpenGLLinux13088/78.418313/109.6Windows15705/94.020179/120.814084/84.318341/109.814505/86.818748/112.312871/77.116157/96.7

Linux is significantly *slower* than Windows for not so obvious reasons. NVIDIA has almost the same graphical stack for both OSes, so normally the results should be very similar.

I would like to ask moderators to enact the policy of submitting results in the text form, like I've shown here. It's the only way to make the topic useful and searchable. No one will process your screenshots and data from them.


----------



## Tellusim (Jun 18, 2021)

birdie said:


> I've rerun all the tests, Vulkan works just fine under Linux.
> 
> Linux is significantly *slower* than Windows for not so obvious reasons. NVIDIA has almost the same graphical stack for both OSes, so normally the results should be very similar.



The new benchmark with a fixed Linux linker path is available for download.

Nvidia is ignoring many aspects of Linux now. Including multi GPU support for Vulkan.


----------



## _Flare (Jun 18, 2021)

*My Rig is a stock Ryzen 2700 with stock 2133MHz CL15 Dual-Channel
my GTX1650 GDDR5 is DualFan without Power-Connector*


----------



## Det0x (Jun 19, 2021)

Det0x said:


> Iam running 100% stock air cooling on my 3090, haven't even replaced the thermal-paste or pads on the card
> 
> Still benching in ~26 degrees ambient.
> 
> ...


Small improvement with more optimized settings 

*Vulkan windowed = 326.3 fps *(~54.5k points)


*Vulkan fullscreen = 289.2 fps* (~48,2k points)


----------



## Tellusim (Jun 19, 2021)

Maybe it's time to activate 1 million asteroids. 3090 should crunch them well


----------



## Glass Handed Kites (Jun 24, 2021)

This is a OC 1660 super result. 740 mhz memory. Roughly 64 mhz clock, but set as a curve using afterburner auto oc clock  curve finder.

Is it normal for Nvidia GTX 16 series to be better at Vulkan than it is at Open GL, DirectX 11 and DirectX 12?


----------



## Tellusim (Jun 24, 2021)

Glass Handed Kites said:


> This is a OC 1660 super result. 740 mhz memory. Roughly 64 mhz clock, but set as a curve using afterburner auto oc clock  curve finder.
> 
> Is it normal for Nvidia GTX 16 series to be better at Vulkan than it is at Open GL, DirectX 11 and DirectX 12?



It is an excellent result for 1660 under Vulkan.

This performance gap between API is "normal" for Nvidia. 1660 is not a top priority level GPU that is two generations old. That issue was submitted to Nvidia almost a year ago. There is no result yet.

The next GravityMark update will contain multiple-GPU support with optional split and alternate modes for any number of GPU in the system, which will work only under D3D12 mode for Nvidia because of another driver issue


----------



## Tellusim (Jun 26, 2021)

Two 2080 Ti are faster than a single 3090.

Nvidia and AMD can work together .

Prepare your chillers for GravityMark v1.2.


----------



## oobymach (Jun 26, 2021)

My results w oc 2080.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 26, 2021)

So a mining rig may have a higher score than regular rig.


----------



## Tellusim (Jun 26, 2021)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> So a mining rig may have a higher score than regular rig.


Yep, if GPUs are not on PCI x1. Our result with three 2080 just a little bit better than on two 2080 because of thermal throttling.


----------



## rethcirE (Jun 26, 2021)

115W RTX 2070 Mobile results.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 30, 2021)

980Ti stock...  way too hot to oc right now.  Vulkan under linux...  not very impressive.  Oh and to run your bench under Ubuntu 21.04 with build-essential already installed,
I still needed to install qtcreator and the clang runtime for it to compile and run.  Also should explain that most of qt and clang is installed by default...  but I still needed to do
sudo apt install qtcreator  , sudo apt install clang...  now maybe I didn't need both...  but when I compile,  I try to solve all dependencies.  I hate error messages.  When I installed those...  errors gone.
Yes I'm ocd.....


----------



## Tellusim (Jun 30, 2021)

johnspack said:


> 980Ti stock...  way too hot to oc right now.  Vulkan under linux...  not very impressive.  Oh and to run your bench under Ubuntu 21.04 with build-essential already installed,
> I still needed to install qtcreator and the clang runtime for it to compile and run.



We will recheck dependencies on the latest Ubuntu. Qt runtime is not required for the benchmark. It's used only for error message boxes.
A dynamic library with GUI binding (to Qt or GTK) is tried to be compiled when an error occurs.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 30, 2021)

Another report,  can not start the dx11 bench under windows 8.1.  It's the last windows I'll ever have as a raw install,  but no dx12 support.  I am using 1.2 of the bench.
To show here's my card with a mild oc running vulkan....
Oh and the high temps are it due to it being 100f in my room,  due to no ac,  because it's not supposed to get this f.....g hot up here!


----------



## Glass Handed Kites (Jun 30, 2021)

I should also post a full screen Vulkan result, stock benchmark settings.

The GPU is a heavily overclocked Asus TUF GTX 1660 Super OC.

I OC this card with a curve on the core, which usually means 60 - 80 MHz increase over stock. Hits 2 GHz, roughly, as you can see.

Memory Overclock is 720 MHz, for a 14720 effective clock.


----------



## Big-A (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi all,
Stock Ryzen 7-5800X, 32g 3200mhz cas16
Radeon RX6900XT


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 1, 2021)

Tellusim said:


> GravityMark is a free cross-platform and cross-API fully GPU-driven benchmark.
> Check the stability of your systems and compare different platforms by drawing an enormous amount of asteroids.
> 
> View attachment 204185
> ...



Can you upload the code on Github or Gitlab for Linux? When I click the run for linux, its not doing anything. I mean it opened another tab on my browser and have the bash run code but it looks like incomplete.

edit. This is what I am talking about. When I click download for linux, it opens a new tab on my browser and I see the bin bash command in there.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 1, 2021)

You have to do a ./GravityMark_1.2.run
That will compile and run it.  But you do need build-essential,  or whatever that is in arch,  and qtcreator and clang.  No other way.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 1, 2021)

johnspack said:


> You have to do a ./GravityMark_1.2.run
> That will compile and run it.  But you do need build-essential,  or whatever that is in arch,  and qtcreator and clang.  No other way.


Yeah I figured but I need to download that script and there is no option for me to download it. Even I right click. nothing. It opens immediately another tab and code is there. If it is on github and gitlab, alot can check. Its open source anyway. But then there is no written depencies


----------



## FireFox (Jul 1, 2021)

GPU clock 1875MHz - Memory stock


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi,
Too bad there's no leader board to see all these results on the op.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 1, 2021)

RX 580 108 watt

Default run:




RX 580 OC, driver tweaked and low specced:




That's enough to beat RX 6900 XT, pretty good.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 1, 2021)

night.fox,  right click and save link as.......


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 1, 2021)

And here is ultra low spec score:





Past this, there isn't any scaling and CPU bottlenecks.


----------



## Glass Handed Kites (Jul 2, 2021)

Earlier, I posted a WUXA run ( 1980 x 1200 ) which is higher than 1080 p. 

So, here is an Overclocked Asus TUF GTX 1660 Super OC, @ 1080p, standard settings.

Try to beat this score with a 1660 super...







@ The Red Spirit. I ran one with those settings, like yours, above.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 2, 2021)

Overclocked my card to 2GHz to compare the improvement Vs the 1875MHz from my previous post.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 3, 2021)

johnspack said:


> night.fox,  right click and save link as.......


Didnt see your post. Thanks alot. Now I have to figure out how to run on my arch  Have you tried it on arch? What are the packages needed?


----------



## johnspack (Jul 3, 2021)

You need full qtcreator and full clang.  Not sure what pacman has for that.  Really is time for me to do a raw install of Arch.  Ubuntu was fun.....
You'll need all qt5 libraries and runtimes.  And yes,  Arch has it...  do a sudo pacman -Sy qtcreator.
Then a sudo pacman -Sy clang.
Then run it.
I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 3, 2021)

johnspack said:


> You need full qtcreator and full clang.  Not sure what pacman has for that.  Really is time for me to do a raw install of Arch.  Ubuntu was fun.....
> You'll need all qt5 libraries and runtimes.  And yes,  Arch has it...  do a sudo pacman -Sy qtcreator.
> Then a sudo pacman -Sy clang.
> Then run it.
> I'll try it tomorrow.


I figured. I was an idiot.

After downloading the file. Need to chmod the file to make it executable. After than I run the file in terminal and this would uncompress the file. Once uncompress done, I run the benchmark by running the benchmarks I wanted to run.

I didnt have to install any other packages


----------



## johnspack (Jul 3, 2021)

Heh,  yeah,  I forgot you have to make the file executable first.  Usually first thing I do is right click on it in Dolphin and check the executable box...  so I missed mentioning that step!


----------



## KainXS (Jul 4, 2021)

3080 Here


----------



## Tellusim (Jul 5, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Too bad there's no leader board to see all these results on the op.


We cannot promise that leaderboard will be ready soon. But we will try to find time for it.


----------



## Awwwyeahhhbaby (Jul 7, 2021)

Ryzen 9 5900x, Radeon 6900xt reference water cooled, finally broke 50k.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 8, 2021)

Sapphire Nitro+ 6900XT stock 2560x1440p

Vulkan Linux






Vulkan Windows 11 - Surprised to see that Vulkan Linux performs alot worst that Vulkan Windows . Or Benchmark is not so much tweaked for Linux Vulkan


----------



## Tellusim (Jul 9, 2021)

night.fox said:


> Sapphire Nitro+ 6900XT stock 2560x1440p
> 
> Surprised to see that Vulkan Linux performs alot worst that Vulkan Windows . Or Benchmark is not so much tweaked for Linux Vulkan


We do not have any API or platform-specific tweaks. The result depends only on system and driver performance.

We are introducing a new Leaderboard system for GravityMark v1.3. All your results in one place now. You can choose your name before the result submission or post your results anonymously. Unique links to your submission are created automatically (like screenshots before).

Submission information contains an image with the benchmark result and system information (motherboard model, CPU name, GPU name, driver version, amount of memory). Nothing else.

It's too hot now to get good results without throttling:
51,234 from NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti x2 AFR

https://gravitymark.tellusim.com/leaderboard/


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 9, 2021)

@Tellusim thanks. I just check out now, phoronix seems to have updated their gravitymark test suite. last week or 2 weeks ago still on 1.1. From website is 1.2. Running a new benchmark now via phoronix test suite and see if it makes a difference


----------



## Tellusim (Jul 9, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Too bad there's no leader board to see all these results on the op.



The leaderboard system is ready: https://gravitymark.tellusim.com/leaderboard/ with GravityMark v1.3.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 9, 2021)

Tellusim said:


> The leaderboard system is ready: https://gravitymark.tellusim.com/leaderboard/ with GravityMark v1.3.


what now?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 9, 2021)

I did a few runs in 1080p,2560x1440 and 4K with the R9 Fury/Sapphire Nitro slightly OC 1070Mhz and results are surprisingly good I guess....











This was DX12 runs I did Vulkan run also results was pretty close...
P.S.Don't be confused with my beloved Matrox Millennium Card it's just my second GPU and only 2D card to power my side panels and can not have any effect on score for sure


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 9, 2021)

Antialiasing.... is overrated


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 9, 2021)

v1.3


----------



## Tellusim (Jul 10, 2021)

night.fox said:


> @Tellusim thanks. I just check out now, phoronix seems to have updated their gravitymark test suite. last week or 2 weeks ago still on 1.1. From website is 1.2. Running a new benchmark now via phoronix test suite and see if it makes a difference



By contrast, AMD is faster under Linux:






						GravityMark Report
					

GravityMark GPU Benchmark




					gravitymark.tellusim.com
				








						GravityMark Report
					

GravityMark GPU Benchmark




					gravitymark.tellusim.com
				




It looks like AMD is starting to be a better option for Linux.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 10, 2021)

Tellusim said:


> By contrast, AMD is faster under Linux:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I dont know clocks on both test but I observed that on my linux, cards are running same clocks as "rage mode" in windows. If I oc my cards on windows, the gap will widen by huge margin

I still need to find a better tool to oc my amd gpu and perhaps I will change drivers to the one provided by amd instead of mesa

Anyway, looks like you updated to 1.3 and phronix didnt update theirs yet


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 10, 2021)

Tellusim said:


> The leaderboard system is ready: https://gravitymark.tellusim.com/leaderboard/ with GravityMark v1.3.


Hi,
Not very helpful way back here in the thread nobody can find it 

Edit your original post and add it there 








						GravityMark v1.76 GPU Benchmark
					

GravityMark is a free cross-platform and cross-API fully GPU-driven benchmark. Check the stability of your systems and compare different platforms by drawing an enormous amount of asteroids.  New version v1.76  Mesh Shader flickering issue on AMD GPUs has been fixed. Correct benchmark image grab...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Leader boards are best hosted on the forum not on a link to it 
Format your post add a spread sheet to it like this one and many others








						Leader Board Show your RealBench score
					

Hi, Surprised there isn't a realbench thread not going to add a board so post if you want too. 9940x 4k memory 4.9 1.3v Refer to system spec's for setup this was done with the new Optimus Signature CPU water block User name and total system score in text please  ThrashZone---265.365  User name...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




If you can't edit you post use the report link and ask for it to be unlocked


----------



## Tellusim (Jul 10, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not very helpful way back here in the thread nobody can find it
> 
> Edit your original post and add it there
> ...



Thank you. Report link was the only way to edit the original post.

We can update the top score table at the original post. But for a convenient reason, it's better to post results to the Leaderboard system. Nothing will be lost in that case.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 10, 2021)

Tellusim said:


> cross-platform and cross-API fully GPU-driven benchmark.


won't run on legacy win 7 pro system


----------



## Tellusim (Jul 10, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> won't run on legacy win 7 pro system


Hmm, I wish that we have win 7 for tests...
There are no dependencies to win 7+ platforms.
Vulkan and OpenGL API should work.


----------



## venturi (Jul 17, 2021)

new high score

68,245

not sure why the app only sees half my ram, but I suppose that doesn't affect the score


----------



## Tellusim (Jul 17, 2021)

venturi said:


> new high score
> 
> 68,245
> 
> not sure why the app only sees half my ram, but I suppose that doesn't affect the score


Cool config  Yep, the amount of detected memory is not affecting the score.


----------



## venturi (Jul 18, 2021)

slight improvement
70,437


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 31, 2021)

So Vulkan or dx12 does not matter coz I see your leaderboard is mixed with Vulkan and DX12.


----------



## Hugis (Jul 31, 2021)

wow my old girl aint doing so well


----------



## Tellusim (Jul 31, 2021)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> So Vulkan or dx12 does not matter coz I see your leaderboard is mixed with Vulkan and DX12.


Yes, Vulkan and D3D12 are working with the same performance on the latest GPUs.
Previous Nvidia generation is faster with D3D11 because of the driver issue.
Nobody cares about OpenGL performance anymore.

Metal API with AMD GPU is 3 times slower than Vulkan.



Hugis said:


> wow my old girl aint doing so well


Direct3D11 should provide a performance boost depending on the CPU.
GTX 1060 is 20% faster under D3D11 than Vulkan, even with an outdated CPU.


----------



## Hugis (Jul 31, 2021)

Tellusim said:


> Yes, Vulkan and D3D12 are working with the same performance on the latest GPUs.
> Previous Nvidia generation is faster with D3D11 because of the driver issue.
> Nobody cares about OpenGL performance anymore.
> 
> ...


with d3d11 i get this


----------



## Tellusim (Jul 31, 2021)

Hugis said:


> with d3d11 i get this
> View attachment 210515


Batch launchers from C:\Program Files\GravityMark\ directory should resolve this problem. What about windowed mode?


----------



## Hugis (Jul 31, 2021)

can confirm batch commands work for d3d11 and it made the leader board in 3rd


----------



## venturi (Jul 31, 2021)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> So Vulkan or dx12 does not matter coz I see your leaderboard is mixed with Vulkan and DX12.


I found dx12 to be slower than Vulkan. My Vulkan score is 70,000 +
On equal settings
It is a *SFF sized PC* after all so I haven't done any overclocking or water-cooling, just optimizations.

I reran it recently and got even higher than the top score (on Vulkan) but forgot to upload it, for the current post I forgot to turn of several apps and a VM in the background. I'll have to do a more of a pure test next time.

new score is *70,664*

thx
J

_side note/ observations:_
***_while asteroids count is set to 200,000 for the benchmark, the app reported 371,000+/- visible during the run.
***app only sees half my system ram (1.5TB), I think it only penetrates 1 cpu node/numa vs both cpus.
***app only sees individual ram from 1 graphics card (24GB) not both (48GB).
*** I avoided posting the run under every conceivable screen resolution, and just picked the more common one on the leaderboard (2560x1440) even though everything I do (app/games) is usually 3840x2160, 10bit, max eye candy. It seemed bushwah to post it at every resolution.
***On my configuration Dx12 performs 7%-13% worse than Vulkan (memory optimizations/load balancing?)
***I have no overclocking, - just common sense hardware, bios, and OS optimizations._


----------



## Tellusim (Aug 1, 2021)

venturi said:


> _side note/ observations:_
> ***_while asteroids count is set to 200,000 for the benchmark, the app reported 371,000+/- visible during the run.
> ***app only sees half my system ram (1.5TB), I think it only penetrates 1 cpu node/numa vs both cpus.
> ***app only sees individual ram from 1 graphics card (24GB) not both (48GB).
> ...



1. The number of asteroids is doubling because of shadow map rendering, especially when the sun rays are parallel to the plane of the asteroid.
2. We haven't check multi-CPU configurations. Unfortunately, only half of your system is detected by the benchmark, but we updated it manually 
3. Multi-GPU configurations can not double the amount of video memory because there are no shared resources between GPUs. NVLink is not allowing to share resources by using graphical API.
4. The profit of multi-GPU configuration is reducing with resolution increasing. Direct3D12 or Vulkan is not using NVLink, and shared texture is copied through the system memory.
5. A single API call is rendering all asteroids. The performance of this function depends on API, GPU generation, and asteroid count.


----------



## venturi (Aug 1, 2021)

Tellusim said:


> 1. The number of asteroids is doubling because of shadow map rendering, especially when the sun rays are parallel to the plane of the asteroid.
> 2. We haven't check multi-CPU configurations. Unfortunately, only half of your system is detected by the benchmark, but we updated it manually
> 3. Multi-GPU configurations can not double the amount of video memory because there are no shared resources between GPUs. NVLink is not allowing to share resources by using graphical API.
> 4. The profit of multi-GPU configuration is reducing with resolution increasing. Direct3D12 or Vulkan is not using NVLink, and shared texture is copied through the system memory.
> 5. A single API call is rendering all asteroids. The performance of this function depends on API, GPU generation, and asteroid count.



Thank you, I appreciate the core product you provide as well as the benchmark you have developed.

While I play games on the side, the core function of my home rig is to further my doctorate/dissertation in Ai (deep learning) in diagnostic imaging, assist radiology impressions and findings. Multiple GPUs are a must for what I do. My prior rig had 4 Titan Vs and it was also struggling. I can use up all the 1.5TB of ram quite easily on this rig with a single simple algorithm for a single pass in a training data set. I use benchmarks such as you provided to look for opportunities to optimize. I run Ubuntu and Windows server - Some apps run better in linux, but most games run better in windows. Hence the dual boot.

Thank you again.

J


----------



## johnspack (Aug 11, 2021)

Setting up this laptop for a friend...  it's partially using the vega7 onboard too,  not sure how to disable that yet....  here's a ryzen lappy with a mobile 3070:


----------



## Tellusim (Aug 11, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Setting up this laptop for a friend...  it's partially using the vega7 onboard too,  not sure how to disable that yet....  here's a ryzen lappy with a mobile 3070:


It's most likely that GeForce is working in headless mode on all AMD+Nvidia laptops, and Radeon is constantly reading shared memory.
AMD+Radeon laptops have zero utilization of integrated GPU when discrete GPU is working (under Windows only).


----------



## johnspack (Aug 11, 2021)

Yeah,  I'm unable to disable the vega...  it won't even run the bench if I do.  And it's showing 20% usage on the vega while benching.
The vega graphics do heat up during the bench...  but not sure if that's just the cpu or what....


----------



## Tellusim (Nov 4, 2021)

The new macOS version is available for download - 1.5x performance boost and fully GPU-driver rendering on macOS Monterey. It is a fair test for Apple M1 Max.


----------



## QuietBob (Nov 7, 2021)

1080p full screen with 6600XT @ stock + SAM:


----------



## venturi (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi
just posted a new  71,424 on the default benchmark, can you fix the detail report again? -for some reason it only sees half the ram (768 out of 1.5TB), might be from not being able see past or through the UPI on 2 sockets.

thanks

JV


----------



## Tellusim (Nov 7, 2021)

venturi said:


> Hi
> just posted a new  71,424 on the default benchmark, can you fix the detail report again? -for some reason it only sees half the ram (768 out of 1.5TB), might be from not being able see past or through the UPI on 2 sockets.
> 
> thanks
> ...


Hi, it is fixed. We will solve that issue in the upcoming updates.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 7, 2021)

This is mine, CPU @ PBO +150, mems at 3600 14-14-14-34, GPU boosting to 2100/1312


----------



## venturi (Nov 7, 2021)

Tellusim said:


> Hi, it is fixed. We will solve that issue in the upcoming updates.


Awesome and thank you


----------



## Tellusim (Nov 14, 2021)

It's time to overcool your phones:









						‎GravityMark GPU Benchmark
					

‎GravityMark GPU Benchmark demonstrates the capabilities of modern GPUs by rendering an enormous quantity of objects in real-time, utilizing GPU acceleration. We avoid typical CPU-based performance bottlenecks by delegating the entirety of scene management and rendering steps exclusively to the...



					apps.apple.com
				




Android version is coming soon.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 14, 2021)

Heh,  hope it will run on my old S7.  Will be a horrible score,  but still fun to see none the less!


----------



## Tellusim (Nov 14, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Heh,  hope it will run on my old S7.  Will be a horrible score,  but still fun to see none the less!



Android version is available at https://gravitymark.tellusim.com/

Adreno 650+ with 530+ driver is required. Unfortunately, it's difficult or even impossible to update drivers on Android devices.
Samsung Galaxy S21 meets that requirements. But all Mali-based phones, including Goggle Pixel 6, can't handle it.
We will try to improve this situation, but it will take some time. So the Android version is available as is.






						GravityMark Report
					

GravityMark GPU Benchmark




					gravitymark.tellusim.com


----------



## Tellusim (Nov 20, 2021)

We have released new updates for Windows and Linux with virtual screen resolution support.
So everybody can run the benchmark even at 8K mode.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 21, 2021)

There's a big difference between DX11 vs Vulkan with the 1080ti alright, about 50% more performance with DX11, running stock settings


----------



## Tellusim (Nov 21, 2021)

This is a driver issue with previous gen GPUs. Nvidia knows about it.


----------



## StefanM (Nov 21, 2021)

Tellusim said:


> We have released new updates for Windows and Linux with virtual screen resolution support.
> So everybody can run the benchmark even at 8K mode.


Just a heads-up: the actual limit is _-width 16384 -height 16384 _under Direct3D12
I'm not sure about Vulkan and OpenGL


----------



## Tellusim (Nov 21, 2021)

StefanM said:


> Just a heads-up: the actual limit is _-width 16384 -height 16384 _under Direct3D12
> I'm not sure about Vulkan and OpenGL



That was unexpected  Everything is starting to flicker because of overflows.
The amount of video memory is the main bottleneck here.


----------



## xiejie12 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi,

 i got an error with DX12 MGPU, VULKAN MGPU is ok.


----------



## Tellusim (Jan 10, 2022)

xiejie12 said:


> Hi, i got an error with DX12 MGPU, VULKAN MGPU is ok.



We will check mGPU AMD configurations before the next benchmark update. It will be available soon with RT support.


----------



## Tellusim (Jan 12, 2022)

*GravityMark Ray Tracing 1.41 beta*

New features:

Ray-traced asteroids and shadows
Increased number of asteroids (4,000,000)
https://gravitymark.tellusim.com/leaderboard-beta/
Multi-GPU ray tracing
Known issues that will be fixed with the release version:

Strange Milky way artifacts on Nvidia Vulkan.
AMD Window Vulkan crashes when RT is on (works fine on Linux)
Asteroids color artifacts on AMD cards when RT is on

*Windows*: GravityMark_1.41.msi
*Linux*: GravityMark_1.41.run


----------



## basco (Jan 12, 2022)

version 1.41beta is triggering win defender. 
win10pro ver.1903

ver1.31 is not


----------



## Tellusim (Jan 12, 2022)

basco said:


> version 1.41beta is triggering win defender.
> win10pro ver.1903
> 
> ver1.31 is not


Thanks, we have uploaded the installer to the Microsoft for verification. It will stop the defender from triggering in a couple of days.


----------



## Tellusim (Jan 14, 2022)

A bug with incorrect GPU detection for the report has been fixed:

*Windows*: GravityMark_1.42.msi
*Linux*: GravityMark_1.42.run


----------



## Tellusim (Jan 15, 2022)

Release binaries with ray tracing support are ready

https://gravitymark.tellusim.com/


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Tellusim (Jan 15, 2022)

Arctucas said:


> View attachment 232548


Hm, what is the OS and browser?


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jan 16, 2022)

Left without RT RTX 3080 max Q laptop on Arch Linux.

Sadly, Linux does not get nvidia boost 2.0 so Im sure the windows one is way higher


----------



## Det0x (Jan 31, 2022)

Not much difference between RT off and on..


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 1, 2022)

Vulkan and DX12 on my main system. GPU is set to 1850MHz @950mV.


----------



## RealKGB (Feb 1, 2022)

It's not launching for me on a GTX 690.
Vulkan errors with this after launching (single GPU):


Spoiler









Multi-GPU AFR Vulkan errors with this:


Spoiler









Multi-GPU SFR Vulkan errors with this:


Spoiler









OpenGL errors with this:


Spoiler









D3D11 (either 1 or 2 GPUs) and D3D12 (1 GPU) errors with this:


Spoiler









Multi-GPU AFR D3D12 errors with this:


Spoiler









Multi-GPU SFR D3D12 errors with this:


Spoiler









I do have somewhat of an odd GPU config though.
Ryzen 5 3600 + ASUS ROG Strix B350-F Gaming
Top x16 slot: GTX 690 - 22" 1080p 60 Hz monitor (runs at 70 Hz)
Middle x16 slot: GTX 650 Ti BOOST - 24" 1080p 60 Hz monitor (runs at 70 Hz) 
Bottom x16 slot: Quadro P620 - 17" Apple Studio Display 1280x1024 60 Hz


----------



## StefanM (Feb 1, 2022)

Ja.KooLit said:


> Left without RT RTX 3080 max Q laptop on Arch Linux.
> 
> Sadly, Linux does not get nvidia boost 2.0 so Im sure the windows one is way higher


Sorry for late reply.

On my RTX 3080 laptop GPU i get:
21590 with RT
23402 w/o RT
Power limit 100W
If you had a 75W BIOS, your score would be normal under Windows.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 1, 2022)

StefanM said:


> Sorry for late reply.
> 
> On my RTX 3080 laptop GPU i get:
> 21590 with RT
> ...


thanks. Gonna try it on windows. Ive seen on windows that gpu power goes above 80w. Thats nvidia boost. On top of that, nvidia linux drivers are mediocre at its best

Installed windows 11 on my laptop lately as Ive got headaches setting up for games


----------



## Tellusim (Feb 2, 2022)

RealKGB said:


> It's not launching for me on a GTX 690.
> Vulkan errors with this after launching (single GPU):
> 
> Multi-GPU AFR Vulkan errors with this:
> ...



Unfortunately, we cannot change the situation with GTX 650/690 driver.
However, there is a chance that the OpenGL version will work in a single GPU mode.
This GPU supports only the base feature level of Direct3D 11.
Our binaries require Direct3D 11 feature level 4.

This is a report with GeForce GTX 670 GPU and 471.68 driver:





						GravityMark Report
					

GravityMark GPU Benchmark




					gravitymark.tellusim.com


----------



## Glass Handed Kites (Feb 12, 2022)

A - 1440p 6700 XT DX12

B - 1440p 6700 XT Vulkan

C - 1600 X 900 6700 XT Vulkan


----------



## johnspack (Feb 24, 2022)

Thought I'd throw this in here...  my ancient 980Ti...  I can finally run the windows version:  Using the older 1.31 version


----------



## Tellusim (Feb 27, 2022)

New version 1.5 is here:

Mobile and desktop binaries are updated to v1.5.
A crash at Vulkan RT mode on AMD has been fixed.
Depth buffer artifacts at Vulkan on Nvidia GPUs have been fixed.
Multi-GPU mode is compatible with NVLink and provides a significant performance boost.



venturi said:


> I found dx12 to be slower than Vulkan. My Vulkan score is 70,000 +
> On equal settings
> It is a *SFF sized PC* after all so I haven't done any overclocking or water-cooling, just optimizations.
> 
> ...



A secret NVLink activation is:
GravityMark.exe -b 1 -fs 1 -m 4k -alternate 1 -cuda 1

It's only compatible with Vulkan when the driver is in "best performance mode".


----------



## AVATARAT (Feb 27, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4000MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
RX 6800 XT Gaming OC 16GB @2712MHz / Mem 2150MHz
Driver 22.2.2
Win 11 21H2 (22000)

*FHD/DX12
Score: 42,397*





*2k/DX12
Score: 37,515*




*FHD/Vulkan
Score: 41,778*





*2k/Vulkan
Score: 37,484


*


----------



## venturi (Mar 2, 2022)

Tellusim said:


> New version 1.5 is here:
> 
> Mobile and desktop binaries are updated to v1.5.
> A crash at Vulkan RT mode on AMD has been fixed.
> ...


thank you


----------



## Tellusim (Mar 12, 2022)

venturi said:


> thank you


A new 1.51 version has better NVLink performance.
RTX 3090 x2 AFR / RTX 2080 Ti x2 AFR CU = 71,424 / 55,086 = 1.3
It's very likely that it will be possible to go over 100,000 scores at lower resolutions.


----------



## venturi (Mar 12, 2022)

Hi I just tried it, how do I use the shortcut with the switches and include the person name info?

also, forgive the question, how do I get Vulkan into "performance mode"

Thanks


----------



## Tellusim (Mar 12, 2022)

venturi said:


> Hi I just tried it, how do I use the shortcut with the switches and include the person name info?
> 
> also, forgive the question, how do I get Vulkan into "performance mode"
> 
> Thanks



-f 1 # show fps
-i 1 # show info
-s 1 # show sensors
-b 1 # run benchmark
-fs 1 # fullscreen
-mode 2k # video mode (hd, hd+, fhd, 2k, 4k, 5k, 8k)
-n $USER # name

set NAME=username
GravityMark.exe -f 1 -i 1 -s 1 -n %NAME% -b 1 -alternate 1 -vk -cuda 1 -fs 1 -mode 2k
GravityMark.exe -f 1 -i 1 -s 1 -n %NAME% -b 1 -alternate 1 -vk -cuda 1 -fs 1 -mode 4k
GravityMark.exe -f 1 -i 1 -s 1 -n %NAME% -b 1 -alternate 1 -vk -cuda 1 -fs 1 -mode 5k
GravityMark.exe -f 1 -i 1 -s 1 -n %NAME% -b 1 -alternate 1 -vk -cuda 1 -fs 1 -mode 8k

Only this configuration is routing Cuda traffic through NVLink on Windows:


----------



## venturi (Mar 13, 2022)

Tellusim said:


> -f 1 # show fps
> -i 1 # show info
> -s 1 # show sensors
> -b 1 # run benchmark
> ...


Quite awesome and THANK YOU


----------



## Tellusim (Mar 28, 2022)

venturi said:


> Quite awesome and THANK YOU


Thank you for your report.
NVLink is not providing much improvement in the 2K mode. But it can double performance at 4K and higher resolutions.


----------



## venturi (Apr 7, 2022)

thx,


Tellusim said:


> Thank you for your report.
> NVLink is not providing much improvement in the 2K mode. But it can double performance at 4K and higher resolutions.


I did a few benches on 4k and with ray tracing, posted, could you correct the incorrect ram report, somehow it still doesn't see the ram past the 1st processor, should be 1.5TB of ram
oddly, twice it did see all of it. Maybe its numa or qpi related...

by the way yes, you're right (logically) better nvlink performance at the higher resolution


and the new test are using dual 3090 TI FE RTX in nvlink.....



ps, is the hierarchy tab on site aggregated to include the dual and or the 3090 ti?


----------



## Tellusim (Apr 7, 2022)

venturi said:


> thx,
> 
> I did a few benches on 4k and with ray tracing, posted, could you correct the incorrect ram report, somehow it still doesn't see the ram past the 1st processor, should be 1.5TB of ram
> oddly, twice it did see all of it. Maybe its numa or qpi related...
> ...


Congratulations on obtaining two 3090 TI.

The amount of ram has been updated (we don't have a multi-CPU system to test this issue).

We will add multi-GPU configuration into the Hierarchy.

Thank you!


----------



## Tellusim (Apr 9, 2022)

venturi said:


> ps, is the hierarchy tab on site aggregated to include the dual and or the 3090 ti?



GPU Hierarchy page includes multi-GPU configuration now:






						GravityMark GPU Hierarchy
					

GravityMark GPU Benchmark




					gravitymark.tellusim.com


----------



## venturi (Apr 9, 2022)

Tellusim said:


> GPU Hierarchy page includes multi-GPU configuration now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excellent


----------



## ThirtyIR (May 2, 2022)

@Tellusim I just downloaded the GravityMark benchmark but I'm not able to configure it properly! Opening the Browser.exe gives me this:






How do I configure the benchmark properly? I am running 2x 3090 Ti in SLI (NVLink).


----------



## Tellusim (May 2, 2022)

ThirtyIR said:


> @Tellusim I just downloaded the GravityMark benchmark but I'm not able to configure it properly! Opening the Browser.exe gives me this:
> 
> 
> 
> How do I configure the benchmark properly? I am running 2x 3090 Ti in SLI (NVLink).



This is something new. We will investigate it. Thanks.

You can run the benchmark from the command line.
There are many batch files with various parameters inside the installation directory.
run_fullscreen_vk_rt_cu.bat is for NVLink.


----------



## venturi (May 2, 2022)

Hello Thirty

leave that part running and use the web interface to configure the session

select AFR
And
 Let it run for the full three minutes


----------



## ThirtyIR (May 2, 2022)

Tellusim said:


> This is something new. We will investigate it. Thanks.
> 
> You can run the benchmark from the command line.
> There are many batch files with various parameters inside the installation directory.
> run_fullscreen_vk_rt_cu.bat is for NVLink.



Okay, will try that. Thank you.



venturi said:


> Hello Thirty
> 
> leave that part running and use the web interface to configure the session
> 
> ...



Hi Jay,

I can't get the web interface to show up - i.e. clicking on the 'Browser.exe' file shows that error I posted before. I've tried both Chrome & Brave browsers to no avail.


----------



## Tellusim (May 2, 2022)

ThirtyIR,

The run_fullscreen_vk_rt_cu.bat file is located inside C:\Program Files\GravityMark\ directory


----------



## venturi (May 2, 2022)

ad in the browser exe shortcut this:

D:\Gravity\bin\Browser.exe -root browser/ ../browser.zip

where D is the drive where it was installed


----------



## ThirtyIR (May 2, 2022)

@Tellusim @venturi thank you guys! Was finally able to run the benchmark!

How do I enter my 'name' to submit to the benchmark? I hit 'Send' at the end but not sure if it came through and was submitted correctly(?).

Anyway, here are my results for two runs - one without RT and one with RT:


----------



## Tellusim (May 2, 2022)

ThirtyIR said:


> @Tellusim @venturi thank you guys! Was finally able to run the benchmark!
> 
> How do I enter my 'name' to submit to the benchmark? I hit 'Send' at the end but not sure if it came through and was submitted correctly(?).
> 
> Anyway, here are my results for two runs - one without RT and one with RT:



Your welcome! Thanks for the cool results.


----------



## Tellusim (Jun 20, 2022)

The new beta of GravityMark with Mesh Shader support is ready.

https://tellusim.com/download/GravityMark_1.60.msi
https://tellusim.com/download/GravityMark_1.60.run

They are not perfectly stable on AMD (artifacts), and Intel Arc has driver issues. But everything is fine on Nvidia.






						GravityMark Leaderboard
					

GravityMark GPU Benchmark




					gravitymark.tellusim.com


----------



## Tellusim (Jun 23, 2022)

http://tellusim.com/download/GravityMark_1.61.msi
		



			http://tellusim.com/download/GravityMark_1.61.run
		


+210% boots on Intel Arc in Vulkan:


----------



## Tellusim (Jul 6, 2022)

The next GravityMark release will include OpenXR mode.

This is a link to the beta version if you want to test your motion sickness level now 
An OpenXR compatible headset and runtime are required.

$installation directory/run_openxr_vk.bat



			https://tellusim.com/download/GravityMark_1.64b.msi


----------



## Tellusim (Jul 22, 2022)

The new beta version with compute shader rasterization, mesh shader rendering, and LOD bias option is ready.

Compute shader rasterization is twice faster than hardware rasterization on high polygonal modes (LOD Bias).
There are some visual artifacts on AMD GPUs, but we are working on this issue right now.
CS rasterization scales much better on AMD.






						GravityMark Leaderboard
					

GravityMark GPU Benchmark




					gravitymark.tellusim.com


----------



## AVATARAT (Jul 23, 2022)

The benchmark becomes better and better 
I have one question, why the read temperature from the benchmark for Radeon 6000 is not the GPU Junk temp (hot spot)?
Because it is the most important


----------



## Tellusim (Jul 23, 2022)

AVATARAT said:


> The benchmark becomes better and better
> I have one question, why the read temperature from the benchmark for Radeon 6000 is not the GPU Junk temp (hot spot)?
> Because it is the most important



Thanks! The AMD temperature sensor has been updated to the hot spot.


----------



## AVATARAT (Jul 24, 2022)

Tellusim said:


> Thanks! The AMD temperature sensor has been updated to the hot spot.


Thanks!


----------



## Tellusim (Jul 24, 2022)

Finally, the visual artifacts on AMD GPUs in CS and RT modes have been fixed in the 1.67b version.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 16, 2022)

There are only 2 versions for windows on the sites webpage for download - 1.68b + 1.53. So which one is recommended for the leaderboard on TPU?


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 16, 2022)

Vulcan + RT




DX12 +RT



OpenGL + Default (no RT for OGL)


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 16, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> View attachment 258253
> I'll be back with DX12 and OpenGL


What version of the app is that with?
I did a run with v1.68b, Vulcan @ 1440p. That RX 6800 XT result in your screenshot is quit crippled compared to what I got.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 16, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> What version of the app is that with?
> I did a run with v1.68b, openGL @ 1440p. That RX 6800 XT result in your screenshot is quit crippled compared to what I got.


it's 1.68b  and I'd say they're using an older driver you can check the system specs out too by clicking on each of the scores it'll give a drop down which will also link to their system specs which has the driver version and date the test was done


----------



## I hit the lottery (Aug 31, 2022)

Lemme just update this baby for the thread, ALSO anyone having trouble running windowed mode? crashes for me at all api and all resolutions.... Says 'resolution changed' and wont run bench.

Anyways, ONE 6700 TO RULE THEM ALL. Champ shit.

mamba out.







Tellusim said:


> Hmm, 20% faster than D3D12. What about D3D11?


Hey I been meaning to ask, win10, 6700xt on 22.8.2 drivers but can confirm no go with 22.7's either..., cpu i712600k, 16gb ddr5 @ 5400mhz

It will not let me run windowed mode on any resolution or any api combination....says this:



help?


----------



## Tellusim (Sep 1, 2022)

I hit the lottery said:


> Lemme just update this baby for the thread, ALSO anyone having trouble running windowed mode? crashes for me at all api and all resolutions.... Says 'resolution changed' and wont run bench.
> 
> Anyways, ONE 6700 TO RULE THEM ALL. Champ shit.
> 
> ...


What is your monitor resolution?
The window size is getting changed during benchmarking. That can affect performance.


----------



## I hit the lottery (Sep 1, 2022)

Tellusim said:


> What is your monitor resolution?
> The window size is getting changed during benchmarking. That can affect performance.


it never even makes it to the benchmark....it goes to loading screen with the seconds counting... then right to the rocks floating and that message saying its been canceled....my monitor native resolution is 2560x1080.. 21:9 monitor...but I run every other bench in windowed mode at any resolution, all the final fantasy benches, 3dmark, etc etc...<2k,4k,8k,1080p,native>....and have zero issues. And I run any resolution on your benchmark program in full screen mode on ANY resolution, yet I cannot run any resolution, matching to my native or not.. with ANY api on gravitymark......I dont understand what the difference is when im trying to do the same as full screen.. but... in windowed mode..? I see other users doing this.  I never try to change the windows or do anyting i click bench and take my hand off mouse...I've even made it so it go max window size immediately.. and let it do its own sizing... nada.

Update: if I leave everything default... it will do windowed mode in 1600x900... for some reason.....but not my native of 2560x1080....or any other resolution of that matter


----------



## Tellusim (Sep 1, 2022)

I hit the lottery said:


> it never even makes it to the benchmark....it goes to loading screen with the seconds counting... then right to the rocks floating and that message saying its been canceled....my monitor native resolution is 2560x1080.. 21:9 monitor...but I run every other bench in windowed mode at any resolution, all the final fantasy benches, 3dmark, etc etc...<2k,4k,8k,1080p,native>....and have zero issues. And I run any resolution on your benchmark program in full screen mode on ANY resolution, yet I cannot run any resolution, matching to my native or not.. with ANY api on gravitymark......I dont understand what the difference is when im trying to do the same as full screen.. but... in windowed mode..? I see other users doing this.  I never try to change the windows or do anyting i click bench and take my hand off mouse...I've even made it so it go max window size immediately.. and let it do its own sizing... nada.
> 
> Update: if I leave everything default... it will do windowed mode in 1600x900... for some reason.....but not my native of 2560x1080....or any other resolution of that matter


The support of 21:9 displays will be improved in the next update.
Default resolution and fullscreen mode should work as a workaround now.





						GravityMark Leaderboard
					

GravityMark GPU Benchmark




					gravitymark.tellusim.com


----------



## I hit the lottery (Sep 1, 2022)

Tellusim said:


> The support of 21:9 displays will be improved in the next update.
> Default resolution and fullscreen mode should work as a workaround now.
> 
> 
> ...


which is weird cuz I have my main tv sitting next to my rig, and its 16:9 your typical 4k TV...and I cant get it to run any mode windowed outside of default either(on the tv)....even if i dont have my 21:9 monitor hooked up

update: reinstalled drivers with only 16:9 monitor attached to it, and rebooted.. no 21:9 hooked up.. still wont do anything windowed but default...but even when i type in 1600x900 in the custom resolution selected....It wont run windows mode.....and the default resolution is  1600x900... Im so confused. lol


----------



## Tellusim (Sep 3, 2022)

I hit the lottery said:


> which is weird cuz I have my main tv sitting next to my rig, and its 16:9 your typical 4k TV...and I cant get it to run any mode windowed outside of default either(on the tv)....even if i dont have my 21:9 monitor hooked up
> 
> update: reinstalled drivers with only 16:9 monitor attached to it, and rebooted.. no 21:9 hooked up.. still wont do anything windowed but default...but even when i type in 1600x900 in the custom resolution selected....It wont run windows mode.....and the default resolution is  1600x900... Im so confused. lol


The new benchmark version (1.70) already has a fix.


----------



## I hit the lottery (Sep 4, 2022)

Tellusim said:


> The new benchmark version (1.70) already has a fix.


oh? nice, thanks a bunch! Ill check it out right now.

yep no luck for me, on my 21:9 pc monitor or the LG tv at any 16:9 resolution.. still this....settings are this:




still got this:




1600x900 still works with any api or native resolution in windowed mode, but its the only resolution that will run windowed mode.. and I had my 21:9 monitor totally unplugged, before i installed 1.7..I made sure old was uninstalled... and installed 1.70 fresh... so idk what the heck is going on.. but I noticed ppl are making like 60-90 more fps in windowed mode....and i cant use it. lol

thanks for getting back to me, if you need anything from me, let me know.


----------



## Tellusim (Sep 4, 2022)

Please try fullscreen mode. The window size with decorations is bigger than the display resolution. That is why OS resizes the window after initialization. Moreover, fullscreen mode is always faster than windowed.


----------



## I hit the lottery (Sep 4, 2022)

Tellusim said:


> Please try fullscreen mode. The window size with decorations is bigger than the display resolution. That is why OS resizes the window after initialization. Moreover, fullscreen mode is always faster than windowed.


fullscreen works, was just trying to help find bugs...and idk why but i keep scoring better in windowed mode,,,, in 1600x900... only resolution I can obvikously run both FS and winmode..sure it changes going up in resolution


----------



## Tellusim (Sep 16, 2022)

The new benchmark version is ready and brings power efficiency score.
Power efficiency means the number of frames per energy unit (Watt⋅millisecond).

Fast GPUs have good power efficiency, but power consumption can lower the score.
Multi-GPU configurations provide the same efficiency as a single GPU (twice more frames - twice more power).

Power metering is available for GeForce 2xxx+, AMD 5xxx+, and Intel ARC+.






						GravityMark GPU Efficiency
					

GravityMark GPU Benchmark




					gravitymark.tellusim.com


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 17, 2022)

Stock 6600XT in dx12 @ 1080p looks efficient. Default settings, full screen:





EDIT: Turns out Vulkan and dx11 are slightly more efficient, while OpenGL is a bit less:


----------



## freeagent (Sep 17, 2022)

Default settings and fullscream for me too






Edit:

Default settings and default resolution:


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 17, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Default settings and fullscream for me too


What are your efficiency scores?


----------



## freeagent (Sep 17, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> What are your efficiency scores?


I'm not sure... how do I find it?


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 17, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I'm not sure... how do I find it?


what version of gravitymark are you using


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 17, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I'm not sure... how do I find it?


You need to be on the newest 1.72 release. After the benchmark has finished click *Send* to upload your results to their database (you don't have to include your name). Then click *Save *and on the benchmark browser tab click *Results*. Select your current result from My Documents list. A new tab will open with the results and system info like in the screenshots I posted.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 17, 2022)

Thank you sir, not sure of the version I just clicked the link in the first post


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 17, 2022)

very similar efficiency between Vulkan and DX12


----------



## HD64G (Sep 17, 2022)

*Efficiency close to 1K*, matching the 6800/6900XTs but far behind the 6600(XT)s (they are ~50% better in that aspect).


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 17, 2022)

@Tellusim 
Is Win 8.1 the minimum required OS? I tried running the benchmark in Win7 and it gives me an error: missing *api-ms-win-shcore-scaling-l1-1-1.dll*


----------



## Tellusim (Sep 18, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> @Tellusim
> Is Win 8.1 the minimum required OS? I tried running the benchmark in Win7 and it gives me an error: missing *api-ms-win-shcore-scaling-l1-1-1.dll*


We are using old Visual Studio on Windows 10 to make builds, but unfortunately, we cannot test binaries on Windows 7 because its support ended two years ago.
Moreover, GPU vendors are not providing driver updates for Windows 7 anymore.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 18, 2022)

No.3 for OpenGL, default settings @ 1440p on the GravityMark leaderboard.


----------



## Tellusim (Sep 21, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> What are your efficiency scores?


Efficiency is how many frames GPU can render using the same energy.
Frames per Watt⋅millisecond works best for the efficiency score.


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 21, 2022)

So far Vulkan seems to be the most efficient API. And the 6600XT dominates efficiency rankings across the board. I'm quite surprised that the more powerful GPUs aren't more efficient in higher resolutions. AMD really nailed perf/watt with Navi 23. Intel's A380 looks more efficient than Ampere, even in 4K, and Apple's M1 is in a league of its own.

And something I discovered by chance. You don't actually need a display with a matching native resolution to run the hi-res benchmarks. Give it a try!


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 27, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> View attachment 262856


Interesting, what do you get at 1440p?


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 27, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Interesting, what do you get at 1440p?


I'll have to try it monitor is only 1080p 144Hz IPS


----------



## Tellusim (Sep 29, 2022)

Each report from the 1.72+ version includes hardware sensor charts with frequency, temperature, utilization, and power (if available).


----------



## next3r (Sep 29, 2022)

this look nice  better than MSI kombustor
I'm already testing it


----------



## venturi (Nov 1, 2022)

hi  could you correct the ram report to be 1.5 TB, I think it may not see across two nodes.  THX



J


https://gravitymark.tellusim.com/leaderboard/

and

https://gravitymark.tellusim.com/leaderboard/?size=4k


----------



## Tellusim (Nov 1, 2022)

venturi said:


> hi  could you correct the ram report to be 1.5 TB, I think it may not see across two nodes.  THX


Fixed, cool result 

PCIe Gen4.0 would provide a better score. Unfortunately, NVLink is not an option anymore.


----------



## venturi (Nov 1, 2022)

Tellusim said:


> Fixed, cool result
> 
> PCIe Gen4.0 would provide a better score. Unfortunately, NVLink is not an option anymore.


thank you sir, and you're right - but I'm seeing what I can get done with the auto diff sli, marginal... bit of a lie.. painful painful process.

I tried one of the cards in a pci 4.0 mobo, but it was only 1-2% faster, still, that is something


----------



## venturi (Nov 7, 2022)

Hate to ask , I did some optimizations and reran the bench at 2x and 4K, it created some duplicate entries on the same hardware due to a typo, could you remove the duplicate entries? Thank you


----------



## Tellusim (Nov 7, 2022)

venturi said:


> Hate to ask , I did some optimizations and reran the bench at 2x and 4K, it created some duplicate entries on the same hardware due to a typo, could you remove the duplicate entries? Thank you


Merged.

We returned the original temporal anti-aliasing into the benchmark because the latest AA from the engine has a negative impact on benchmark performance.
This version will be available after testing. Maybe it helps to get 100k at 4k.


----------



## venturi (Nov 8, 2022)

Tellusim said:


> Merged.
> 
> We returned the original temporal anti-aliasing into the benchmark because the latest AA from the engine has a negative impact on benchmark performance.
> This version will be available after testing. Maybe it helps to get 100k at 4k.


Sweet!  Look forward to it and thank you!


----------



## Tellusim (Nov 9, 2022)

venturi said:


> Sweet!  Look forward to it and thank you!


Version 1.76 is ready. Temporal AA is the same as in the first benchmark release. So the performance should be restored.
The secret command line parameter "-nosensors 1" completely disables HW sensors which should improve the overall score by a little fraction.


----------



## venturi (Nov 10, 2022)

hello sir, I'm getting the following error whenever I try to run it with the commands/switches, even when VK is selected:





however when browser is used it works fine,


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 10, 2022)

1.76 run from me




one question though why does the max shown not equal the 200,000 Asteroids selected I quite often see over 300K as shown


----------



## freeagent (Nov 10, 2022)

I uploaded mine and spelled my name wrong lol


----------



## venturi (Nov 10, 2022)

version 173 runs with the script
version 176 gives me the error






this is the script I use for 173:

GravityMark.exe -temporal 1 -fullscreen 1 -screen 0 -sensors 0 -fps 0 -info 0 -benchmark 1 -alternate 1 -cuda 1 -vk -mode 4k

in 176, the script generates this the error listed above
running it with the -nosensors 1 does not solve the issue.

I did increase my score on the 173 edition, so close to 100k on the 4k bench, so close....

here are the shots (the mem is only half seen due top nodes)

at 2k and then at 4k on 173, please note how low my temps remain on the air-cooled system as well as how dense it is. *46'C* on the 2k run and *49'C* on the 4k run, resting temps for both 4096 is about *26'C*

Please not how stable temps, frequency,  and utilization remains through out the 4k test on both cards

This is in an *SFF case* (Themaltake P1)

Pics and build are available at:








						GOD BOX 2.0
					

The specs: 2x 4090 RTX Founders Edition 2x 8280L (56/112 cores), Asus c621 Sage Dual socket motherboard 1.5 TB ram. DDR4 ECC LRDIMMs 1600W digital power supply (Data drive) 4x VROC Raid 0 Micron 9300 Max (12.8TB each / 51.2TB array) VROC Premium key (OS Drive) Sabrent Rocket 4 Plus (8TB). 4x...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 10, 2022)

venturi said:


> -sensors 0 -fps 0 -info 0


use this command instead  -nosensors 1


----------



## venturi (Nov 10, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> use this command instead  -nosensors 1


Thank you, but I did, I get the same error when I use:

GravityMark.exe -temporal 1 -fullscreen 1 -screen 0 -nosensors 1 -benchmark 1 -alternate 1 -cuda 1 -vk -mode 4k


----------



## Tellusim (Nov 10, 2022)

venturi said:


> Thank you, but I did, I get the same error when I use:
> 
> GravityMark.exe -temporal 1 -fullscreen 1 -screen 0 -nosensors 1 -benchmark 1 -alternate 1 -cuda 1 -vk -mode 4k


Weird error. We cannot reproduce it on our side for now. Digging...


----------



## venturi (Nov 10, 2022)

Tellusim said:


> Weird error. We cannot reproduce it on our side for now. Digging...


thank you, I may have done something different on my end, but I can't find it yet.
If I use the browser it works fine.  I'll mess with it more over the weekend.  
on ver.173:     99k.... so close.


----------



## Tellusim (Nov 10, 2022)

venturi said:


> thank you, I may have done something different on my end, but I can't find it yet.
> If I use the browser it works fine.  I'll mess with it more over the weekend.
> on ver.173:     99k.... so close.


The symbol is present in the installed library:
21BE ?getDevice@D3D12Context@Tellusim@@QEBAPEAUID3D12Device@@XZ

Could you please try to reinstall the benchmark?


----------



## venturi (Nov 10, 2022)

Tellusim said:


> The symbol is present in the installed library:
> 21BE ?getDevice@D3D12Context@Tellusim@@QEBAPEAUID3D12Device@@XZ
> 
> Could you please try to reinstall the benchmark?


will do sir


----------



## Tellusim (Nov 10, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I uploaded mine and spelled my name wrong lol



Fixed:






						GravityMark Report
					

GravityMark GPU Benchmark




					gravitymark.tellusim.com
				






venturi said:


> will do sir



The "Entry Point Not Found" error is caused by the library conflict.
Somehow the new GravityMark.exe (1.76) uses the Tellusim_x64.dll from the previous (1.73) installation.


----------



## venturi (Nov 10, 2022)

Tellusim said:


> Fixed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, should I manually remove it or it a fixed asset ?
I have uninstalled a reinstalled, behavior unchanged


----------



## Tellusim (Nov 10, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> 1.76 run from me
> 
> one question though why does the max shown not equal the 200,000 Asteroids selected I quite often see over 300K as shown



Default rasterization and compute rasterization modes use shadow maps. That requires an additional geometry pass and increases the overall number of instances.
Raytracing rendering mode doesn't require it and the geometry count is always constant.



venturi said:


> Interesting, should I manually remove it or it a fixed asset ?
> I have uninstalled a reinstalled, behavior unchanged


The only possible scenario is if there is an old Tellusim_x64.dll library with higher priority.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 10, 2022)

here's a VK CS run that makes my GPU use alot more power





It actually got as high as 213W which made the RX6800 sweat a bit at 72~75c upto 81c near the end

that puts me in 17th right under a 3080Ti




Actually surprised that kaisersolo's 5800X3D didn't spank my system


----------



## venturi (Nov 10, 2022)

Tellusim said:


> The only possible scenario is if there is an old Tellusim_x64.dll library with higher priority.


UPDATE, I believe it is solved


----------



## HD64G (Nov 26, 2022)

My recently aquired Sapphire Pulse RX6750XT was tested and below are the Vulkan API's results in 4 different configs/profiles mainly trying to optimize for efficiency and to have a low power tune for not demanding games for my 1080P monitor.

34,3K@Stock (2,7GHz@1,2V with 173W average die power draw)



34,4@default UV setting from the driver suite (2,7GHz@1,175V with 168W average die power draw)



33,4K@manual UV setting with fast timings for the VRAM (2,6GHz@1,175V  with 138W average die power draw)



27,5K@manual low power setting (2GHz@1V with 91W average die power draw)




This last one resulted also in 1810 efficiency points
https://gravitymark.tellusim.com/report/?id=431d829625c3fc3f05425dabfde55e92e9d209a9


----------



## QuietBob (Nov 26, 2022)

HD64G said:


> This last one resulted also in 1810 efficiency points


Well done! Time to tweak my 6600XT


----------



## HD64G (Nov 28, 2022)

Another undervolting tune got almost 1800 efficiency points @1080P and more than 1500 @1440P while maintaining 90% of the stock performance. I set clocks at 2300MHz and voltage at 1,125V that in real ended at just 0,97V with max 110W of power draw and 30K@1080P and ~27K@1440P points in the benchmark.


----------



## 3x0 (Dec 3, 2022)

5600X with PBO +200MHz, 32GB 3600CL14 Dual Rank RAM, 6600XT OCed to 2833/2933 Core, 2250 VRAM (18Gbps effective), 175W PPT, FullHD Vulkan: https://gravitymark.tellusim.com/report/?id=f267c313a0b205d91aae309d50d6bcf487dac646

Tried pushing the GPU core to 2950/3050 which I know isn't stable 24/7, got this score from the attachment (didn't want to submit the result since I already got the first place for 6600XT's  )


----------



## HD64G (Dec 23, 2022)

A small improvement today because of cold weather (18C inside the house) using the auto-UV setting in the driver suite.


----------



## Thimblewad (Dec 23, 2022)

Don't know why it won't use more than 200W, when clearly it goes up to 255W in most cases when not CPU limited but oh well. Easily running 2.55 GHz on stock power limit and 1.1 V.


----------



## HD64G (Dec 23, 2022)

The wattage shown there is the same AMD driver shows which is not the total board power draw. Usually you have to add 20-40W (depending to the GPU) to get the total figure. And the figure the screenshot shows isn't the maximum of this benchmark. Mine reached 210W at one instance but in the end it shows just 187W.


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 30, 2022)

i can only run 1080p...


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 30, 2022)

Morgoth said:


> i can only run 1080p...


you could try using AMD's RSR (Radeon Super Resolution) and then run gravitymark at 1400p or 2160p even though it's still outputted in 1080p it is rendered at 1440p or 2160p first giving and approximate score for those resolutions on your system


----------

